# No Bercomac Forum???



## jejennings (Jan 10, 2012)

Just bought a nice 72" Bercomac snowblower and mounted it on my JD HPX Gator. Any plans for a Bercomac Forum?


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well if the that is a fairly common brand we can certainly add that in the future. For now it would fit in the 'General Snowblower Discussion' section.

Does anyone else think it would be good to add a Bercomac section?


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> Well if the that is a fairly common brand we can certainly add that in the future. For now it would fit in the 'General Snowblower Discussion' section.
> 
> Does anyone else think it would be good to add a Bercomac section?


My opinion is....... this is a more unique setup and should be addressed in the "General Snowblower Discussion" area  Very sweet setup by the way  That sucker looks like it could move some serious snow in a very short period of time


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Never heard of it before this thread! 
Im sure its a fine product, but definitely on the more obscure end of the spectrum, as far as manufacturers go..so I would say no, no need for its own forum..

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

They have a very extensive line of products including cabs, snowblowers, sweepers and blades. Also a large dealer network. The brand could have a place on the forum line up. They're mentioned quite often over on MTF.
BERCO Accessories for garden tractors and lawn, snowblower for ATV and UTV


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

berco makes almost all the 2 stage units for garden tractors IE: deere, simplicity, honda, toro to name a few. Well known and well built.


----------

